# no start issue on a 650 H1



## whoolieshop

Okay, Long story short
swamped the cat pretty bad.

Don't seem to have compression...

Cleaned Carb,
Verified that I have spark, swapped the coils just to be safe.
New Spark Plug
Engine won't even attempt to run on ether.

Pulled plug, pressurized cylinder with compressed air.
No air leakage from the exhaust or intake valves
Do have air leaking into crankcase

Tried pouring 1.5 oz of 20w50 in the spark plug hole, put carb back on, plug in and sprayed ether, it hit one time and that was it.

My diagnosis is that i have a busted piston, broken ring, or a ruined cylinder/rings.

Any suggestions before I tear this thing down?


----------



## Roboquad

Looks like you are right on Target. Maby gas in cylinders behind the plugs. Then tear down time. Good luck, take pics.


----------



## wyo58

Depending on the amount of air you put in the cylinders, your going to have some leakage into the crankcase. I'd still get a compression test before I tore it down. But it does sound like either broken/bad rings or a hole in the piston. Good luck!!


----------



## greenkitty7

is it running lean? or are you running a really high octane fuel? otherwise i wouldnt see a hole in the piston... prolly crushed rings or marred cylinder.


----------



## whoolieshop

greenkitty7 said:


> is it running lean? or are you running a really high octane fuel? otherwise i wouldnt see a hole in the piston... prolly crushed rings or marred cylinder.



yeah, was just listing the possibilities without having torn into it after the swamping it took I fully expect to replace the jug, pistons & rings. A hole in the piston would be quite out of the ordinary.


----------



## Impact Fab

Man I have my renegade tore down for the same reason. What I got was 20 psi on a leak down should be 100+. Go to harbour freight and buy a all in one kit. What I found was everything was good but the rings were compressed and seized in the piston. It is a good idea to go ahead and replace the rod beatings while you do it.


----------



## J2!

Yep sounds like the rings are seized up. Also the leak down tester from Harbor Freight is a piece if chit. Trust me. LOL Sometimes marvel mystery oil will break them loose if you put enough in the cylinders.


----------



## whoolieshop

Holy crap. Im gonna start my own website. It'll be called mudinmyblock dot com. 











---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wood butcher

holycrap


----------



## 650Brute

Woozers!!!


----------



## Roboquad

"let her eat " was just figurative....time to flush the motor. I pulled the side cover off of mine to the oil pump, put it on the bench and used brake cleaner to clean that little screen at the bottom center of the motor. Easier than splitting the block. how are the cylinder walls? I bet the front is out of round.


----------



## wyo58

pondtunes said:


> Holy crap. Im gonna start my own website. It'll be called mudinmyblock dot com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao, maybe you could start burning mud too!


----------



## whoolieshop

Roboquad said:


> "let her eat " was just figurative....time to flush the motor. I pulled the side cover off of mine to the oil pump, put it on the bench and used brake cleaner to clean that little screen at the bottom center of the motor. Easier than splitting the block. how are the cylinder walls? I bet the front is out of round.



Don't really know yet, they look OK but im no expert. Can still see the cross hatching if you turn it the right way in the light. The piston rings are positively stuck. Where as they normally move around the piston all but one is completely compressed inside the grooves around the piston.

I really don't want to split the cases but i'm seriously considering it since I have it this far apart already... There's a bevel gear update that should probably be done as that's about all that is left to break!


----------



## greenkitty7

yep. might as well update the bevels... because they WILL eventually go out... just a matter of time. and to get all the bearings clean from that mud, youre gonna need to split em and clean very well. or you will have worse problems down the line... like the crank bearings.... like $900 to replace a crank in one. And just out of curiosity, did you not have the crank case vent looped? how in the world did that much mud get into the cases?


----------

